# Mystery of the Stinky Dogs



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2018)

I used to groom our dogs all the time on my own but this last year I decided that I’d take them to the groomers. 


The groomer I take them to has a such a spotless house you could eat off the floor, unlike mine, but her grooming business is downstairs where nobody can see. 


Each time I go there I can hear dogs barking but can’t see any dogs which I find odd right from the start. The first two times I took them their appointments were separate. I was happy with their cuts and everything went well. 


When she asked if I could bring them together one day I was unsure about it since I can’t see them but I did. When I got them back that day the first thing I noticed was that they smelled like dogs that had rolled in dog poop and been bathed. The smell  lingered for a couple of weeks. It was so bad I felt like bathing them over again but it had been very cold so I didn’t. 


She also showed me a razor cut which she said happened while she was shaving them. 
It wasn’t too serious and I believed she was being honest. 


What would you think if you picked up your dogs and they had a distinct smell of dog feces even though they’d just been groomed?


----------



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2018)

I'd  quickly  find  another  groomer.  THIS ONE  STINKS !!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 19, 2018)

I certainly wouldn't go back. I think she may have put them in a cage that wasn't clean while tending to another one or the holding cage waiting for you to pick them up. I wouldn't be to happy about that razor cut either. It could get infected from the dirty area the dogs were exposed to. i also think you have a right to see the area where they are being groomed.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2018)

I think I'm thinking what I think you're thinking.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2018)

Well I was suspicious but I’m a bit on the paranoid side so sometimes don’t know if I’m overreacting or not.
It bothered me so much that I couldn’t stop thinking why my dogs could possibly smell like this and the first thing I thought of was that my dog perhaps went to the washroom at her house. The appointment was early so their morning walk was short and neither of them went. All morning I had worried about this but I figured she would have told me. The other thought was that dogs avoid stepping in dog dirt at all costs. Even if they really had to go they will generally do it away from the area they are sitting in. 

So today I went back and confronted her.  I asked why I can hear her dogs but not see them and asked if they are crated while waiting.? Their appointments are about 4 hours long. 

She was really upset about it but invited me in to show me her grooming area in the basement. It was a small area and the first thing I noticed was the dog poop smell right near where the bathtub was. Right beside that was a crate that had appeared to have just been cleaned and was positioned best for drying out mode. 

When I instantly pointed to the crate she said she doesn’t use it. I didn’t believe her. 

She then said she only crates her own dogs and asked if I’d like to see them and I said YES. 

She brought me to her kitchen where I saw a spotless small crate with two perfectly groomed , not a hair out of place chihuahuas. I asked if they stay there all day and she said yes, she feels that they are safer in there. She then must have seen the look on my face and then added that they get let out at night. 

:hide: ok just writing this I’ve come to my own conclusion. 
There was nothing wrong in my thinking and I’ll find another groomer or groom them myself again. 

Thank you Ruth, Falcon & RaddishRose . I trust your opinion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

I agree with Ruth, that makes the most sense.  I wouldn't go there anymore for sure, you should be able to see the area she works in and the other dogs that are down there.  I started grooming my own dogs a long time ago when I started to have Standard Schnauzers, the first one I showed a couple of times so I had to groom him well.

  I only had two experiences with a groomer who had a regular store-front, and both were bad.  I decided from then on that if I wanted them to be treated well and given TLC during the grooming, I had to continue doing it myself, plus I saved a lot of money that way over the years.

My one Schnauzer had razor burn really bad around his anal area, he was actually running away from himself because of the pain for a couple of weeks before her started to get back to normal.  I applied anything I could find to help ease his pain, I felt so bad for him.  When I called to complain, she told me it's no big deal, he'll get over it.  So, I told her how I felt about her grooming and shop and assured her I would never be going there again.

As you know Keesha, the Schnauzers have some wiry hairs deep down in their ears that has to be removed periodically to avoid itching, debris in the ears and possible infections.  This time I was in the shop when my girl was being groomed.

  The girl took the long handled tool, forceps?, twisted the hair all at once and yanked it out.  My girl screamed for both ears, I told the groomer that I didn't like the way she did that, it was too painful.  The groomer shrugged her shoulders and said that's the way they do it to all of them.  We always pluck the hairs pretty much individually with a rounded tweezer at home. 

 After other stories I've heard about dogs actually losing their lives, getting parts of their ears cut off, suffering from overheating with the dryers....I will always pass on the groomers and do my own.  I thought that Schnauzers were high maintenance, but my Labradoodle tops them all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

Keesha, I'd have a problem too with her crating her own dogs all day when she's at home.  And it doesn't take much, in my opinion, to groom a Chihuahua.  The first requirement of a groomer for me is to be a dog lover and a kind person to animals in general.  You weren't overreacting at all, I'd be the same way with my babies.  They can't speak for themselves, and it's my job to see that no harm comes to them if possible.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2018)

Why does the groomer even have dogs of her own if they are kept crated all day long? Something doesn't sound right with this woman.


----------



## IKE (Dec 19, 2018)

People mistreating animals 'especially dogs' really rubs me the wrong way. 

Under no circumstances would I go back to that groomer again and until I could get several references on a another groomer I'd do it myself.

The pet groomer below needs to be treated the same way she treats the dogs she grooms by her beautician the next time she goes in to have her hair washed and styled.......sometimes the punishment should fit the crime.


----------



## Lord Elpus (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes,totally agree with all the above.

If YOU went to have your hair groomed and were expected to sit for four hours in a cage that stunk and had poo in it,would YOU want to go back?

...so what makes you think your pooches do?

The best way to ascertain your pooches feelings about that place is to drive to it, then lower the window as you sit outside in the car and just watch your pooches.
You can BET they'll be restless-and not in a good way.  ....nuff said.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree with Ruth, that makes the most sense.  I wouldn't go there anymore for sure, you should be able to see the area she works in and the other dogs that are down there.  I started grooming my own dogs a long time ago when I started to have Standard Schnauzers, the first one I showed a couple of times so I had to groom him well.
> 
> I only had two experiences with a groomer who had a regular store-front, and both were bad.  I decided from then on that if I wanted them to be treated well and given TLC during the grooming, I had to continue doing it myself, plus I saved a lot of money that way over the years.
> 
> ...


I had a difficult time reading this I think I’m going to continue grooming my girls. I’m not fond of them pulling the hairs out of their ears but my girls ears get really furry. It’s upsetting. She acted so offended and said she treats my girls no different than she treats her own and it sounded good until I saw her dogs and thought ‘ your dogs aren’t even allowed to be dogs. It’s like they are there for show purposes only. She says they like their crate. I can’t understand any dog enjoying being crated up all day long and every time I’ve been there , her dogs are in those crates so I don’t want my dogs treated like she treats hers. 
Thats just not good enough and the idea of anyone abusing my babies makes me livid. I’d be out for BLOOD! 

Its probably a good thing Ive never been around when groomers pull the hair out of my girls ears :waiting:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

Keesha, my husband does the ears and has for around thirty years with our Schnauzers and now our Labradoodle.  I am there for support and assist if needed, but honestly, they really seem to appreciate it and are happier after the deed is done. 

 I know that it's popular these days for people to crate train their dogs, but to keep them crated after puppy training is a problem in my eyes...I can't do that to my furkids.  I gated off the kitchen area and trained all of my pups on newspapers in the kitchen.  I'd wake early and take them to the yard to do their business, before bed, I'd have them out there on a leash to guide them where to go potty.  

They all turned out reliably house trained and can be left for hours with no 'accidents'.  We left my boy for several hours the other day, and I still put down just a square of newspaper just in case he has an emergency, the paper is always untouched and dry on return.  I used to leave my Schnauzers for a full work day shift, with no problem


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks Seabreeze
The ears, toe nails, private parts & anal glands drained are the main reasons why I like to go to the groomers since we don’t know how to do all that. The bathing and basic grooming I can do fine.,

We used crate training for the first few nights in our home and it’s always worked like a charm and we have never had a problem with any of our dogs. The schnoodle caught on the quickest. She’ only had one accident in our house when we first brought her home but not since. Crate training has been a God sent in those regards but to use as a permanent restraint so the dogs have no freedom isn’t a life. I don’t think this women purposely hurt either of my girls. I just don’t know 100% what happened and probably never will. 

I let thrm out as soon as they wake up. We have a fenced in backyard so they can go out whenever they want. Usually they wait until I take them to do their business and if they don’t go, 4 hours is a long time to hold it in. 

The groomer they had before this is associated with the vets office . She’s good and she clips in full view. She has huge cages to put the dogs in once they are finished. I think I’ll go back there. I can’t deal with a woman who see nothing wrong with crating her dogs all day long even while she’s home. 

I’ll do anything for our girls. They mean the world to us


----------

